# LensRentals.com Used Gear Sale



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 24, 2010)

```
<p><strong><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-5464" title="logo" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/logo.png" alt="" width="297" height="85" />Black Friday deals too</strong>

I am making no money on this, the folks at LR.com have been great to me and thousands of others.</p>
<p>They’ve started a huge sell-off of used rental gear. Lots of 7D’s and 5D Mark II’s have been added. They’re going to go fast.</p>
<p>Their “Black Friday Deal” is 10% of ALL used gear from 6:00 AM CST Thursday and through until 11:59PM CST Friday.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/buy">Visit LensRentals.com</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong>

It looks like the 5D Mark II’s are all gone now.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE 2*

</strong>The 7D’s are gone now. Ã‚Â Still a lot of great lenses to choose from.</p>
<p>I think that 1D Mark III will be gone as soon as 6:01AM CST hits.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 25, 2010)

How much were the 5DII's going for? (Just curious)


----------



## LukeS (Nov 25, 2010)

How much were the 7D's going for, also just curious


----------



## kubelik (Nov 25, 2010)

the 7Ds were going at $1000 to $1100 ... pretty good deal, they looked like they were in great shape. too bad they didn't list the shutter actuations, that's what held me back from making a purchase


----------



## Macadameane (Nov 26, 2010)

The previously mentioned Canon Customer Loyalty program offered me a 7D for under $1100. I only had an A530 ps camera to trade in


----------

